# Roubaix Pro 23/25 tires. Anyone have diameter for computer?



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I am looking for diameter for a 700x23/25 Specialized Roubaix Pro tire (for speed/distance on computer).
Anyone have that?
I am using Hed Belgium rims if that matters?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bootsie_cat said:


> I am looking for diameter for a 700x23/25 Specialized Roubaix Pro tire (for speed/distance on computer).
> Anyone have that?
> I am using Hed Belgium rims if that matters?


Many factors can influence rollout numbers, but ballpark, you won't go too far wrong using 2096 for 23c's and 2146 for 25c's.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

But they call theirs 23/25- this is one tire- not two.
I was seeking someone who actually has used this tire and knows what the measurement is.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bootsie_cat said:


> But they call theirs 23/25- this is one tire- not two.
> I was seeking someone who actually has used this tire and knows what the measurement is.


I know it's one tire. I'm familiar with it. I was merely referring to 23/ 25c size designations to give you an idea of the rollouts of both.

Circumference is circumference. Doesn't matter the tire, just the size. Yours is a 25c, so use the larger value.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Buy A Garmin*



bootsie_cat said:


> But they call theirs 23/25- this is one tire- not two.
> I was seeking someone who actually has used this tire and knows what the measurement is.


I have not used these tires in about 5 years but when I did I would simply use the roll out method to calculate tire circumference.
Here's a link if you don't know how to do it.

Sheldon Brown's Cyclecomputer Calibration Chart

I never had good luck with these tires, after 1000 miles I would have nothing but problems so I switched to what I consider better tires.

I also bought a Garmin so I don't have bother setting my tire size.

Good Luck!


----------

